# Blazers cut Nick Van Exel



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Everytime a veteran guard is on the FA market, there is talk about Houston signing him. This probably won't be any different, but again, do we really need ANOTHER undersized 2 guard at the 1? Looking at his stats I noticed he did shoot the three ball very well last year, and would probably be worth signing for the LLE ($1.8 million). 

But when are we going to go after some big 2-3 guards? Are we set on signing Glover?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I wanted him before the start of last year. but i dont know if i want him now. I think we have enough small guards on our roster but hey one more would be a definite upgrade over moochie and charlie ward.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I like Van Exel, but I agree. I really want a big SG. I'm tired of all these short guys, heh.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This would make sense IMO. Nick Van Exel can still light it up, better than Mike James, Damon Stoudamire, definitely Gary Payton. You would just need to make sure that he doesn't play 30 minutes per game. Adding NVE would be a great addition IMO to Houston. I wouldn't expect him to do anything great, but I think he would give Houston a good little boost. He does have some of the same problems as Damon, but NVE has shown that he can be a good 6th/7th man off the bench.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

he can be our starting PG


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He said he wanted to play for a contender in Texas.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Derek Anderson is also available i think he would be better because he is taller and younger. Got to question where his head is at right now though.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If Finely is waived, there may be some incentive to stay in Texas. He would be the man but, not likely to happen. Would be a sweet lineup though.

PG - James
SG - Finley
SF - TMac
PF - Swift
C - Yao

I'll take that lineup. Any chance in hell we could get Radmonovic? I'd offer a number one and expiring contracts for him. That would be sweet. Just talking out of my AS*!

PG - James
SG - TMac
SF - Radmonovic
PF - Swift
C - Yao


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

All these guys that are mentioned are injury prone. I think NVE has shown how vulnerable he is last season with all the games hes missed. If it were up to me, I would pursue DerMarr Johnson and Jay Williams. Derek Anderson isnt too bad either for what we would be paying. Finley would be an absolute dream, he is the best defender on the Mavs, Josh Howard is a close second... but he too has durability issues as with every single player Ive mentioned in this post.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i think glover would be a good fit and just wondering are we looking to sign lonny baxter after his god-like performance in the summer league


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Any chance in hell we could get Radmonovic? I'd offer a number one and expiring contracts for him.


 Why would Seattle take expiring contracts for a free agent?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Why would Seattle take expiring contracts for a free agent?


In other threads everyone talks about how valuable our expiring contracts would be. Maybe Seattle could broker another deal using the players they got from us. Radmonovic is just a dream anyway.

Cassell and Sprewell from Minnesota? Would Minnesota take DWes, MJames and other stuff???


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Better yet, Dallas is rumored to have interest in NVE. Houston can steal a piece away from a division rival.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

everyone complains about stoudamire.. but is welcoming NVE.. Tell me, whats the major difference between their games? Any knock you have against stoud, you could make a legitimate argument against NVE. Except NVE is much more injury prone.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> everyone complains about stoudamire.. but is welcoming NVE.. Tell me, whats the major difference between their games? Any knock you have against stoud, you could make a legitimate argument against NVE. Except NVE is much more injury prone.


 You make a good point. Both NVE and Damon are shoot-first, overdribbling point guards. Both are poor defenders. But IMO, NVE has a better understanding of the game than Damon and makes less boneheaded decisions.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Dont forget about NVE clutchness. He makes a big shot when his team needs more often than not. 

That's one difference that i see.


----------

